# Jack Plates on Gheenoe boats



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're looking for the absolute best performance from your outboard, get a jackplate.
If you just want to go fishing, they're not necessary.


see post "jackplates, yes or no"


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a Bob's manual on mine and I love it!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Adjustable on the water manual jack plate. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] With a 9.9 benefit would be small 1 to 3 Mph, will raise your motor 2 to 4 inches.


----------



## bw77 (Mar 17, 2009)

> I have a Bob's manual on mine and I love it!


Is yours the mini manual? what size motor do you have on it? How wide is it?


----------

